# entry level allez ?



## jesterz99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all

Was wondering if the entry level 2015 allez has the smart weld tech ? I will be getting a 2015 allez and want to know if the base model alum frame is the same as higher end allez alum frames , 

thanx


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

AFAIK, the base Allez and Allez 650 utilize A1 frames, not the E5 Smartweld frame.


----------



## jesterz99 (Apr 18, 2011)

hi , on the bottom by the derailer it says e5 on the frame . u can see it on the website and the bike. Doesn't that mean its e5 aluminum ?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

jesterz99 said:


> hi , on the bottom by the derailer it says e5 on the frame . u can see it on the website and the bike. Doesn't that mean its e5 aluminum ?


Oh yea, I see it now! I'd go off of the specs posted on their site. That said, this link to the German(?) brochure shows them all having E5, but not all with Smartweld, which would seem to support the pic on the Specialized site. 

ALLEZ-Bikes

Hit up Specialized_Joe in this thread here. He'll be able to give you a definitive answer:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/specialized-road-questions-318671.html


----------



## jesterz99 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanx 
I already left a message for him, thanx for the info. the frame does look like smart-weld. hope so


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

The smartweld tech is on the Elite level Allez and up.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

jesterz99 said:


> thanx
> I already left a message for him, thanx for the info. the frame does look like smart-weld. hope so


It doesn't look like a smartweld. You can tell by looking at the head tube area.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Entry level 2015 Allez's are NOT Smartweld.


----------



## jesterz99 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanx for the info guy !!!! I appreciate it !


----------

